# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  What is the English for...

## Acmepoug

What is the English for "Плохому танцору яйца мешают"? :)

----------


## Бармалей

"The bad dancer busts a nut?"   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Sorry, I don't actually know...

----------


## capecoddah

3 Russian speakers can't agree on this 
Bad chicken dance is what I hear... 
It's a bad translation like one would find on Chinese fireworks

----------


## Ramil

How it's said in English when someone  starts to complain about "obstacles and odds" and invent excuses for a failure?
The phrase in Russian means that even if he dance, his balls would be hampering him. 
Any English equivalent?

----------


## Layne

That sort of reminds me of "He'd complain if he was hung with a new rope." This of course refers to the days when criminals were executed by hanging.

----------


## chaika

He's always got an excuse.
He's always trying to wriggle out [of work, e.g.].

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> What is the English for "Плохому танцору яйца мешают"?

 A good dancer's balls don't get in his way  ::

----------


## mishau_

> What is the English for "Плохому танцору яйца мешают"?

 Не яйца, а сапоги или сабля 
A bad workman (carpenter, craftman) awlays blames his tool 
[:]|||||[:]

----------


## ibolit

A bad dancer blames his shoes.... (or balls, if you will). The point is that when you can't translate something into another language, then borrow it  ::

----------


## charlestonian

19. It is a bad workman that has a bad saw. (A careless or unskilled person blames his tools to excuse himself for bad work, while it is his own carelessness or lack of skill which is really to blame)  http://www.friends-partners.org/oldfrie ... verbs.html

----------

